# Look what this bastard has done to this beautiful bike!



## MessenJah (4 Sep 2008)

http://stepoutside.wordpress.com/2008/09/04/schwinn-world-touristsinglespeedfixie-build/

 I despair. What a waste.


----------



## zimzum42 (4 Sep 2008)

silly handlebars, stupid colour for the rims, mudguards, all he needs is a bell and he's really devastated it....


----------



## MessenJah (4 Sep 2008)

What I don't understand is why he had to ruin what was a beautiful bike to begin with?! If there was anything wrong with it then why didn't he restore it to its former glory? Some fixed/ss conversions actually look good whereas that one just looks like an embarrassing illness. The bike looked really nice before. Vintage style. Now it's ugly; a lame attempt at copying the horrendous modern style street fixes.


----------



## Joe24 (4 Sep 2008)

Well he obviousely uses the seat post for other things

Not my type of bike though, handlebars are way too long, mudguards spoil it abit. Not too keen on the lime green/black wheels either.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (4 Sep 2008)

Can't really agree that it was a nice bike to begin with but WTF is going on with that handlebar/rear brake cable?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (4 Sep 2008)

I like that. He's taken an old clunker and built it into something different. I don't think I could get on with those handlebars though, but each to their own. What was so beautiful about the thing in the first place, by the way?


----------



## stevenb (4 Sep 2008)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I like that. He's taken an old clunker and built it into something different. I don't think I could get on with those handlebars though, but each to their own. What was so beautiful about the thing in the first place, by the way?




Ditto..

He's just set the rear brake up for now....he'll trim it down.
Looks much better now IMO.


----------



## MessenJah (4 Sep 2008)

Well, there's no accounting for taste.


Here's a pic of a different bike, same model.

Classic.


----------



## gavintc (4 Sep 2008)

MessenJah said:


> Well, there's no accounting for taste.
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of a different bike, same model.
> ...



As seen at civic amenity sites throughout UK. It does not flip my switch in any way.


----------



## rootes (5 Sep 2008)

like they say "if you own you can do what you damn well like!"


and at least it is being used (hopefully)


----------



## GrahamG (5 Sep 2008)

I'm with Messenjah on this, it's a nice classic sit up and beg which not only makes it worth keeping as it is but also means it's the worst possible donor frame - that is guaranteed to be a shoot ride. 

How's this for a half-way house? He should have made it a fixed city bike and kept the original bar/stem and chainguard/mudguards but had the benefit of riding it fixed.


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Sep 2008)

looks like the rims dont have machined sidewalls, why go to the bother of sourcing rims without machined sidewalls and then fit brakes?????


----------



## stevew (17 Sep 2008)

Got to agree it's not for me, just plain ugly from here !
Oh, and it's unfinished. Seems to be all out of balance visually.


----------

